# Weber Kettle or ProQ Frontier for Occasional Smoking



## Egan the Vegan (Jun 9, 2020)

I currently don't have any BBQ at all and I've been keen to get into some low and slow meat smoking. I've narrowed my decision down to either buying a ProQ Frontier Smoker or a Weber kettle grill.

The majority of its use will be for fast grilling, hence why I'm considering a Weber kettle, but I'd love to also start smoking meats. My question is whether just using a Weber kettle is a good enough piece of kit to get me into smoking. Both are more or less the same price, so that doesn't play a part in the decision. I've tried to do plenty of research on whether a Weber makes a good enough smoker, but have found various answers.

I'm sure at the end of the day I have to choose whether to sacrifice smoking capability or grilling capability - but I'm hoping someone can help me make my mind up!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Jun 9, 2020)

Since you are mostly grilling I would go with the kettle for sure. It is a great grill and can smoke just fine too.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2020)

I've got three smokers. My Weber kettle outfitted with the Vortex and Slow-n-Sear is so versatile I hardly ever use either of the other two lately. Can cook a perfect steak in three minutes, or Dino ribs in 6-7 hours, and everything in between. I'd go with a Weber. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I've got three smokers. My Weber kettle outfitted with the Vortex and Slow-n-Sear is so versatile I hardly ever use either of the other two lately. Can cook a perfect steak in three minutes, or Dino ribs in 6-7 hours, and everything in between. I'd go with a Weber. RAY



Way to go Ray!! As I was reading his post you're the first person I thought about and was gonna recommend he contact you. You beat me to the punch....and you still have me considering adding yet another cooker to my arsenal. The stuff you're turning out with that Weber kettle is nothing short of amazing and a great example for others.

Robert


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 9, 2020)

Weber kettle for the win.  There is NOTHING it can't do.  If you do go that direction, do as Ray has and go ahead and buy a vortex.  It's a game changer.

Dave


----------



## cmayna (Jun 9, 2020)

I love my Weber 22" with a slow N sear.  So versatile.   You can't go wrong.  You'll learn a lot and have fun producing greats meals.  Just did a chuck roast burnt end smoke over 6 hours.


----------



## Egan the Vegan (Jun 9, 2020)

Well that’s made it much easier than I’d hoped for!
Thanks everyone for your advice - I can’t wait to get it fired up and get cookin!


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 9, 2020)

Definately a Weber kettle, and while you're at it get a vortex. My kettle will soon start to overtake my electric smoker in my starting lineup of smokers.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 9, 2020)

Egan the Vegan said:


> Well that’s made it much easier than I’d hoped for!
> Thanks everyone for your advice - I can’t wait to get it fired up and get cookin!



Pretty helpful bunch of folks here with a ton of experience they're willing to share. Can't wait to see what kind of goodies you get going. Please remember to take pics and post them though. The rule here is: no pics, never happened    Welcome aboard!!

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2020)

Depending on how much food your planning on cooking at one time. You may want to look into the Weber 26" kettle. It has a ton more real estate. 

Chris


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jun 10, 2020)

IM with GMC2003. If you can swing a 26” with a medium Vortex you’ll be able to do it all. Longer snake runs for LnS. More room for indirect rib slabs. And way more room for Vortex chicken.


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 13, 2020)

From what I've seen online, the ProQ Frontier is junk. Go with the Weber. They last decades if you don't leave them out in the weather.


----------



## wild west (Jun 13, 2020)

I have both plus a couple other smokers and a gas grill. If I was to only have one it would be the kettle.  The pro q is sold as napolean apollo  here in canada is is a very good quality smoker ( a close comparison is the wsm) and you can also use it as a grill  useing the bottom section by itself. The frontier is pretty small so if you choose the pro q consider the excel instead. The kettle and the pro q are both easy to control temps but I find the kettle easier to set up and clean up after use. Add all the different accessories available for the kettle and it's the hands down winner.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 13, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> If you can swing a 26” with a medium Vortex you’ll be able to do it all. Longer snake runs for LnS. More room for indirect rib slabs.


I'll second that .


----------



## bill1 (Jun 13, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> ...Go with the Weber. They last decades if you don't leave them out in the weather.


I can attest that they last decades even if you DO leave them out in the weather.  
It's my _one _outdoor cooker I've never covered up.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 13, 2020)

Weber kettle and cajun bandit stacker with thermoworks controller setup. Super awesome do it all and do it right setup.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 13, 2020)

I forgot to add that the stacker has 2 grates and diffuser plate so you have 200% plus of the normal space you would have. I also have the ballistic griddle to cover all the bases.


----------



## b-one (Jun 14, 2020)

The Weber kettle is a great unit! You can get a rotisserie to use on them as well.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Nice setup, timberjet.  
So...do you recommend that jalapeno honey whiskey?  What's the proof?


----------



## Egan the Vegan (Jun 21, 2020)

Plenty of room for improvement, but not too bad for my first smoke!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2020)

Nice ! 
What's the gadget holding the therm ?


----------



## Egan the Vegan (Jun 21, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice !
> What's the gadget holding the therm ?


Thanks! It’s just a bracket for a Weber iGrill that came with the Kettle.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2020)

Wo der if you can buy that without the therm .  If you get a chance maybe a pic of it by itself .


----------



## Egan the Vegan (Jun 21, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Wo der if you can buy that without the therm .  If you get a chance maybe a pic of it by itself .


You certainly can (at least here in the U.K.)








						Buy iGrill Bracket for GBP 14.79 | GB
					

Order your iGrill Bracket now online. Weber® offers you ✓free shipping ✓a long term guarantee ✓the best service!




					www.weber.com


----------

